
Mlpack – a scalable C++ machine learning library - michaelsbradley
http://mlpack.org/
======
glx1441
mlpack was accepted into Google Summer of Code this year and there are some
really cool projects going on right now:

[https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com/organizations/5376684740...](https://summerofcode.withgoogle.com/organizations/5376684740050944/#projects)

See also the project's github:
[https://github.com/mlpack/mlpack](https://github.com/mlpack/mlpack)

------
shanwang
This is interesting, I like the way that each algorithm can be compiled to a
command line executables.

However, the benchmark looks a bit confusing, how does it compare against some
more popular libraries like tensorflow?

Also, while on black document is not very good for the eyes :)

------
snowAbstraction
How does Mlpack relate to tensorflow?

~~~
jayhack0
Tensorflow is aimed at ML architectures that are fully differentiable (just
close your eyes and say "deep learning.") and performs automatic
differentiation (you just define the architecture, tensorflow figures out how
to update parameters). MLpack is less flexible but provides robust
implementations of several class ML algorithms that you wouldn't necessarily
want to write in Tensorflow, even though you probably could.

~~~
unusximmortalis
Sorry if this sounds like a dumb question, can it be used for deep learning?

------
visarga
Is there an example of multiclass text classification with mlpack? I couldn't
find any.

~~~
nurettin
Not a user, but I saw this in the documentation: MulticlassClassificationLayer

